# Please advise regarding first J Press Shaggy Dog sweater purchase... Your thoughts please



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I just received notification that J Press Shaggy Dog sweaters are available for the fall.

Is the current Shaggy Dog considered to be the real McCoy by purists (I've heard that Press has used different mills for the sweater over the years) ?

How comfortable is this sweater and how should it fit (at 6'4" I'm tall and slender) ?

How do they compare to others that offer a Shetland such as O' Connell's or The Andover Shop?

Would navy or burgundy be the best color for a first purchase?

Any additional comments on what to pair it with would be most welcome. I presume that it is best worn over a OCBD.

Lastly, I'm really curious about the history of this iconic sweater. I've heard that Cheever and Updike wore a Shaggy Dog. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It was my great pleasure to meet John Updike on a cold winter day decades ago, and I can picture him now, wearing a blue shaggy over a bd, under a gray herringbone tweed jacket. Iconic, indeed.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> It was my great pleasure to meet John Updike on a cold winter day decades ago, and I can picture him now, wearing a blue shaggy over a bd, under a gray herringbone tweed jacket. Iconic, indeed.


Sorry for appearing to nitpick, but are you certain that it was a J Press Shetland? Thanks again for the quick response, sir.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I own two and they fit a little differently. They were purchased 3 years apart. From what I've observed of others posting on these there can be a very different fit from year to year which, to me at least, is more of a factor than what mill is used. What I can say about both of mine is they're much longer than I prefer (4-5 inches below the belt), and baggier in the body than I like. Some prefer this fit so I'm not marking it as a negative, but only an observation. I tried sizing down and the shoulders did not fit well so for me that was not an option to get a better fit.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Sorry for appearing to nitpick, but are you certain that it was a J Press Shetland? Thanks again for the quick response, sir.


actually, I have no idea who made it, was responding to the question about what to wear an sd with :icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I have one Press Shaggy Dog in green, which I like very much. It is a bit bulky and long (I'm 6'3"), but I don't mind that too much. Even though I live in New England, I don't get much use out of it, though: It is very, very warm, and I seldom frequent places with sufficiently cold climates to warrant it. In fact, I just got a sky blue Shaggy Dog cardigan, which I aim to wear more often, since it isn't quite as warm.

Personally, I enjoy some of the bold colors for Shaggy Dogs, but that's just my preference.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Should have bought them three weeks ago when they were $70 cheaper.



Brio1 said:


> I just received notification that J Press Shaggy Dog sweaters are available for the fall.
> 
> Is the current Shaggy Dog considered to be the real McCoy by purists (I've heard that Press has used different mills for the sweater over the years) ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> It was my great pleasure to meet John Updike on a cold winter day decades ago,


A great pleasure indeed, my favorite author.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm just echoing what others have said, but I seem to be about your size and find that my shaggy dog (size large) is longer than any other sweater I have. FWIW, even though the sweater is long and roomy, I find the neck a little tight.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> I just received notification that J Press Shaggy Dog sweaters are available for the fall.
> 
> Is the current Shaggy Dog considered to be the real McCoy by purists (I've heard that Press has used different mills for the sweater over the years) ?
> 
> ...


I've never had one, but consider it a bit of an affectation. I seem to recall a story that the sweater was inspired by someone who had worn their shetland sweater in the rain with that result. If I wanted my shetland sweaters to look that way, I *would* simply go out in the rain with one. But I don't, and would much prefer one from O'Connell's, or if I wish to spend more, Ben Silver. My impression of J. Press is that it's nice merchandise, but much of it is not particularly good value for the quality. Another example is their sale of Leather Man surcingle belts, only for twice the price.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> Should have bought them three weeks ago when they were $70 cheaper.


Good point. Do you happen to know when they will go on sale again? Perhaps I will try to hold off then.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> I have one Press Shaggy Dog in green, which I like very much. It is a bit bulky and long (I'm 6'3"), but I don't mind that too much. Even though I live in New England, I don't get much use out of it, though: It is very, very warm, and I seldom frequent places with sufficiently cold climates to warrant it. In fact, I just got a sky blue Shaggy Dog cardigan, which I aim to wear more often, since it isn't quite as warm.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy some of the bold colors for Shaggy Dogs, but that's just my preference.


What size is your Shaggy Dog?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

My green Shaggy Dog from Press is a size L. I bought it last summer.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a few, but consider them inferior to O'Connell's shetlands. The Press sleeves are set-in rather than raglan, which makes them fit strangely, especially under a sack jacket. O'Connell's are also sized 40, 42, etc., so their fit is presumably more precise.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

No idea, but the Andover shop has brushed shetlands and they may still be 30% off


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Last fall I bought two Shetlands each from Andover Shop and O'Connells. I found the O'Connells preferable in that they had saddle shoulders. The wool in the Andover Shop sweaters does get fluffy-maybe too fluffy. I thought the sweaters from both of the a/m shops more substantial than the Press shaggy dogs. I managed to get a few McGeorge sweaters from O'Connells and they seem to be superior to the rest.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Shaggy Dogs are thick...some may find them too warm indoors. And the size varies from year to year, so I would go try one on before buying one. They are nice, but as was mentioned, O'Connell's shetlands have saddle shoulders and are therefore preferable IMHO. For me the O'Connell's are the top and everything else comes after.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> I just received notification that J Press Shaggy Dog sweaters are available for the fall.


Oh also, if you're thinking otherwise, be assured that these sweaters are available every single year, this year is not special other than new colors perhaps. They change the colors from year to year somewhat.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

There seem to be a number of comments about lengths and precision of fit. I suggest a tightly fit sweater would best be purchased from Banana Republic and worn to the oxygen bar or the Super Clips. I was stupid enough to relocate to Minnesota from Palm Springs. I find the Dog irreplaceable for cold and wet weather. It is not a good sweater for hiding in the atmospherically sealed, comfort controlled, one size fits all office/mall/cinema environment. But it is a true sweater of substance for the few of us who still choose to brave the outdoors sans plastic helmets. The fit can be bulky. So? The sweater, in it's natural element, will rise up over your tie in the front and show plenty of collar on your OCBD in the back. Wrap that monster with a loosely fitting toggle coat and you're ready for some really crappy weather. It is a great shaggy looking counterpoint to the overly tucked in, ironed out, obsessively matched, look too many equate with the Trad look. Love it for what it is.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I am 6'4. I typically wear a 48L jacket and a 36 sleeve on my shirts. I own Shaggy Dogs in both L and XL... the Larges fit very well and the sleeves and body are adequately long. The XLs are massive in the waist and I can probably carry a wombat in the resulting pouch. I personally prefer the brighter colors offered (I own light blue, yellow, kelly green, and charcoal) but if you're set on one of those two colors, I'd say go with navy.

Too bad you just missed their discounted period.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you very much, gentleman. I may purchase one for now and then wait to buy another when they are on sale. I will also consider Shetland sweaters from other shops.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Reptilicus said:


> There seem to be a number of comments about lengths and precision of fit. I suggest a tightly fit sweater would best be purchased from Banana Republic and worn to the oxygen bar or the Super Clips. I was stupid enough to relocate to Minnesota from Palm Springs. I find the Dog irreplaceable for cold and wet weather. It is not a good sweater for hiding in the atmospherically sealed, comfort controlled, one size fits all office/mall/cinema environment. But it is a true sweater of substance for the few of us who still choose to brave the outdoors sans plastic helmets. The fit can be bulky. So? The sweater, in it's natural element, will rise up over your tie in the front and show plenty of collar on your OCBD in the back. Wrap that monster with a loosely fitting toggle coat and you're ready for some really crappy weather. It is a great shaggy looking counterpoint to the overly tucked in, ironed out, obsessively matched, look too many equate with the Trad look. Love it for what it is.


No I didn't mean that they don't fit sleek and slim like a hipster would wear [which I would imagine none of us wants]. I meant...you buy a M one year and a M the next year and it's 10 inches longer...for no good reason. Or the sleeves will vary in length for no reason. That kind of fit issue, not that I want it to be something it isn't. It's just annoying to have zero confidence that you have an idea what size to get or if it will fit you.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Depending on what size you're looking for, Ben Silver has a few Jamieson shetlands on sale here (including a Navy in size medium).


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

djl said:


> Depending on what size you're looking for, Ben Silver has a few Jamieson shetlands on sale here (including a Navy in size medium).


Thanks, too bad the medium wouldn't fit me.


----------

